# ترنيمة عن أقوال البابا شنودة كله للخير - مسيرها تنتهى - ربنا موجود



## bolbol2000 (21 مارس 2012)

ترنيمة عن أقوال البابا شنودة  كله للخير - مسيرها تنتهى - ربنا موجود
​لأول مرة   ترنيمة   للشاعر رمزى بشاره تذكر رَد   البابا   شنوده الثالث 
كله  للخير  -   مسيرها    تنتهى  -  ربنا  موجود
( من   أقوال     البابا    شنودة  )

كلمات الشاعر رمزى بشاره
ألحان : تراث
توزيع موسيقى وهندسة صوتية م مينا القمص بساده
ترنيم : الشماس إيهاب عزمى
والمرنمة ليليان عبيد والمرنمة ساره معروف
والمرنم مينا القمص بساده
ترنيمة عن  أقوال   البابا   شنودة
بمناسبة عيد جلوسة الـ 39
تم التسجيل بإستدوديو مارسلينو
إشراف فنى رأفت رميله
جرافك ومونتاج صموئيل انسى
على موقع ترانيم أون لاين
تُعرَض الآن على شاشة قناة أغابى
click here
 تحميل الترنيمة  Mp3  من هنا
click here​


----------



## lyly (21 مارس 2012)

*ربنا يصبرنا على فراقك يا سيدنا*


----------



## روزي86 (21 مارس 2012)

جاري التحميل

ربنا يعوضك


----------

